# Is anal sex over rated?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never had anal sex before and I've read posts were some women like anal sex.


Is anal sex like PIV?

What's it feel like?

Is it all hype because of what we see in adult movies?


What's everyone experience with anal sex?


----------



## NativeSun09 (Mar 28, 2013)

To me, it is uncomfortable. The sensation is not what I expected and it does nothing for me. My husband likes it. He says that it is tighter than PIV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

For me, it was very painful in the beginning. It felt like my fanny was being ripped to shreds. But, it was very clear my H was very into it, so we just tried a thing or two here and there. I definitely had to be relaxed about it though because if I became tense it would start to hurt again. I think my H educated himself a bit in technique because it sure feels different now! Hmmm how to explain? Basically the same as PIV but intensified, especially if there is stimulation happening elsewhere as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

For me it's a pain/pleasure thing, I don't enjoy anal alone it must be DP (toy). We don't do it often, maybe once a month after a few drinks I make it clear I'm in the mood for this. There's just an incredible feeling from being that "full". HOWEVER DH is of an average size and on the low end of average for width. I don't think I would enjoy that if he were any bigger.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

From a guy's perspective, and it's been 23 years or so since I did it but I didn't think it was all that great without lots of lube (and painful for her). Both of us enjoyed it with lots of lube. She really loved it if I performed PIV and used my finger anally. My wife won't let me near it, lol. We've been married 20 years.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> What's everyone experience with anal sex?



Why are you asking us? Try it and find out. Honestly, from a guy's POV, it's fantastic. But it's like dessert - you shouldn't indulge too frequently. Let's just say it can weaken certain parts of your body if you do it too often. 

In my experience, women react to it differently, some can't stand it and some love it. Manual stimulation helps. I knew one woman who could orgasm solely from anal sex, with no other stimulation at all. That was pretty wild.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Is anal sex like PIV? What's it feel like?


For us? It's just a poor fit. We tried it early on. I didn't care for it. Wife asked again many years later. Figured I should give it another try. Same.

I'm not a "homophobe," but sure am glad to be heterosexual.

Maybe for a man who's quite small the tightness at the entrance is a plus, but if that's true I bet you'll have a hard time getting any honest info from anyone advertising that little fact!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, so overall, its a bad experience for the ladies.

My wifee always says "exit only".

Just curious is all.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Occasionally anal is fun. But as stated already, you don't want to do it all the time. It should never be a primary part of your sex life. PIV is really the best, but if you want something a little different for variety once in awhile, then it's not a bad thing to do. But everyone is different and you may not like it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I dunno. Try it on yourself and see. Buttholes aren't made for this.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

For us anal is a weekend thing, about twice a month. It's combined with a toy that gives her the sensation of a DP. My wife describes it as "mind blowing and very filling"


----------



## heyitsruss (Sep 8, 2013)

Never done it fully, tried a few times but always a no go. But I think I'm over it really now.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Uncomfortable at best, painful at worst. The one time I did it with my husband, I actually got an infection and had to be rushed to the hospital a few days later. I was put on some heavy duty antibiotics and pain meds. So he knows that's off the menu.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I dunno. Try it on yourself and see. Buttholes aren't made for this.


You may be surprised. But, some men really enjoy this. And there ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> You may be surprised. But, some men really enjoy this. And there ain't nothing wrong with that.


Exactly. Which is why I ask if he'd tried it on himself. 

It's all subjective. After my last time with anal (horrible consequences), I will never do it again.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not a woman but I'll share from my perspective and what my wife seemed to enjoy...


CuddleBug said:


> Is anal sex like PIV?
> 
> What's it feel like?
> 
> ...


No, for me it was much tighter, tighter than when she was a virgin on our first time. Anal takes very special consideration each time. Lots of lube, and stretching each time. It is different, not better or worse then PiV but just different. There was also some naughtiness factor in there a few times when I was thinking about my unit being up the bum of a preacher's daughter. I can't describe it any better than that, it's unusual and the taboo nature of it did make it more desirable to me at times.

Out of the handful (7 I think?) times we've done it, 3 times my wife really got off on it. I mean screamed like a banshee, like she has never done during PiV before. A couple times she liked it for a bit then said stop and a couple times it was uncomfortable from the get-go but did it for me. There are different nerve endings in the bum that were being triggered in my wife that she found extremely enjoyable a few times.

Neither of us have watched adult movies containing anal sex. She was the one that brought it up and wanted to do it. She did the research, told me how to do it, etc. Couples have been having AS for eons long before adult movies were invented. It's just another way for a couple to be intimate. Some could argue that it is more intimate than PiV because it requires a great deal of communication during in order for it not to hurt the woman. It requires the man to intentionally slow down the foreplay process so that her anus is ready to receive him. 

If nothing else I suggest trying it. Go very slow. Maybe just plan on having the husband finger his wife there during oral (fresh out of the shower of course). If it feels good then try doing a little bit more each time until she thinks she might be ready for the real deal. It might end up being the most rewarding sexual experience of her life. If properly stretched and prepared, she shouldn't experience pain. Constant feedback to him is vital. He needs to not be offended if she doesn't want to proceed. 

My 2 cents, Good luck!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have tried it a handful of times, neither of us are that into it. I had more experience with it from a previous GF, but once the novelty wore off, I didn't get much out it.

My wife is smaller and tighter than the GF was, so lots of lube and prep is required (along with lots of alcohol so DW can relax). I'm also down on the post-anal smell and clean-up. Plus, it almost has to be the last or only thing you can do in a sex session, so it does limit how spontaneous and creative you can be (unless your SO likes ATM, or you use a condom).

Once I no longer considered it "forbidden fruit" it lost most of it's appeal for me. I think it is way overrated.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

^Yuck.

lol.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Only thing done in a session?!!!! I beg to differ. Just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

This is really a preference thing..and I think it's weird when I hear of 16 year olds having anal because they think they will stay virgins. UGH

I don't have many "no's" but this is one of them for me.

If not done correctly it can cause physical harm.
And yes BIOLOGICALLY speaking it is exit only, there is no natural lubrication.

There is no shame in not liking it. You can introduce it in other ways than full on penetration anal. If she is not into it you won't get far anyway.. literally speaking. The fact that some people mentioned their wives have to be drinking should give you a good idea of how uncomfortable it can be if you don't relax.

BTW go on a gay forum and website and see what it involves.. apparently you have to um... get cleaned out, like you were having a colonoscopy almost. 

Be careful with toys if you try them.. they have to be made specifically for anal sex.

I tried once and OMG ouch.

If you're looking for taboos to break think of another one. I've crossed a few off my list


----------



## BrandonMc (Sep 8, 2013)

Yea, sure, not too many guys will turn it down but in the end (no pun intended) it’s up to her. Some women like it but most don’t. It’s definitely not something you just dive into .. I’d recommend fingers and toys if you’re just trying to introduce it to the relationship. A slip of the tongue never hurt either ‘-) Women don’t feel the same pleasure as with vaginal sex. Anal is more of a ‘get down and dirty’ time. ~ nothing wrong with that.

It’s worth bringing to the table anyway. A little dirty conversation along those lines could go a long way. And as posted earlier, if it comes up, condoms and/or an enema are a good idea. But just know up front, most women don’t care for it

Forgot to mention.. condom, enema and lubricant.. LOTS of lubricant!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I'll just stay away from anal sex altogether and unless she pushes for it, not happening on my part. Too many issues. Probably a good plan.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

Its OK, but like other posters said you have to be very relaxed and use lot of lube. Its better with stimulation elsewhere (like an above poster said). I asked my fiance to try it (it was my idea not his) and he's a pretty decent size both length and girth. I think I was more into it then him. Reason why I asked is because I want to experience EVERYTHING with him. 

The guy can't penetrate very fast either or else that can result in lots of pain. I prefer some of the PIV positions my fiance and I do. My body is very flexible and he loves it!


----------

